
Cataclysm – Dark Days Ahead - xparadigm
https://github.com/CleverRaven/Cataclysm-DDA
======
b5
Can't recommend this game highly enough. It's still a work-in-progress, but it
still has a lot of depth and is great fun to play. Steep learning curve, like
most Rogue-likes, but really worth it.

It has a pretty active community on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cataclysmdda](https://www.reddit.com/r/cataclysmdda)

